# Logitech z5300 or actual home theater setup?



## Robinhooders (Jun 7, 2014)

So I need a system to put in my dorm room, and I found a logitech z5300 system on Craigslist. The problem is its missing one of the satellite speakers, but I can probably get it for about $60.

Would this system be worth it, or would I get better output from a system with a receiver, two Polk bookshelf speakers, and a 12" home sub? My parents can give me a receiver and the two speakers, and I can get a decent 120w 12" sub for about 100 bucks on Craigslist. 

Assuming I listen only to music, which system would give better output do you think? Would the z5300 missing a speaker be worth it, or would I get louder bass just buying an actual home theater sub?


----------



## jamesfrazier (Jul 24, 2011)

2 Chanel is usually better for music, and plus a Logitech system leaves you no room for upgrading and the sub will be lacking. Get the receiver and 2 bookshelves from your parents and buy the Dayton audio 1200 if your budget is around 100-150.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Agree, hands down the system from your parents will be far better. add a sub and your laughing!


----------

